# Once you NQ your agility run (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

take the opportunity to TRAIN!!! Check out the 2on/2off at the dogwalk!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

What did the dog do to NQ? The dropped fence is a NQ? If so, what is the purpose of making the dog wait on the dogwalk if the dropped rail NQ'd the dog? 

What does 2on/off the dogwalk mean?

Is that GSD shaved??


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Dropping a bar is a NQ fault, 2 feet on 2 feet off (2on 2 off) is a trained contact behavior. If you have paid $$$ to take your dog into the ring and you do NQ why not get some training time out of it. No the dog is not shaved.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

thank you  I didn't know dropping a bar was a NQ. I thought it just added time on.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Except when it's obvious and the judge haves you to leave the ring. 

Last AKC agility trial I attended we had a no nonsense judge who did just that. The handler was very obviously training the dog in the ring after the NQ.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Rerun said:


> thank you  I didn't know dropping a bar was a NQ. I thought it just added time on.


At least in AKC Agility a knocked bar immediately makes a non-qualifying run (NQ) no matter what level you are competing in. BTW, the knocked bar was SO my fault. Some dogs were coming out of the chute and missing the jump entirely cause we handlers took it for granted with a cue and then kind of pulled off to the table cause we were worried they'd take the off course tire if we pushed the jump. So I did the opposite (didn't trust my Bretta) and sent her to the chute, ran FAST with her to the jump and suddenly stopped short with a sharp shoulder pull to get the turn to the table. Sudden slow downs and sharp movements make Bretta think she's gone wrong and gets her SUPER handler focused. So she'll jerk her head to watch my stupid ridiculous over cuing and drop her rear legs thus dropping the bar....DUH! It was a BEAUTIFUL run otherwise. 

As far as the 2on/2off I am doing, though it's clearly training.....  since it was at the very end of the run it wouldn't have saved any time or meant anything at all if I did get whistled off. So the judge didn't bother. If you watch Bretta on the aframe and teeter, those are ALSO 2on/2offs but with a quick release. 

The reason I go into 'training' mode as soon as we NQ (which happens at the Excellent level if any error occurs) is then I can throw in all the handler moves I THOUGHT wouldn't work or wasn't sure I'd do properly......and see if I was right! Much more fun when I'm in this mode too cause I'm no longer being careful or stressed but kind of just RUN while trying to remember the alternate handling stuff I was too chicken to make part of my first Grand Plan :wild:

Bretta isn't shaved, as someone else mentioned. She came that way with a very very short stock coat. It's crazy how she stays just as warm in the winter as my dogs with more coat. The miracle of fur or something


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I understood it was training, just confused why if the dog NQ'd over a fence why the training wasn't also over a fence vs something the dog did correctly.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Rerun said:


> I understood it was training, just confused why if the dog NQ'd over a fence why the training wasn't also over a fence vs something the dog did correctly.


Great question!

Cause the jump going down wasn't actually her fault, it was mine. It's hard to see but I was way over handling her. Dogs were missing that jump after the chute because we were worried about pushing too much to GET the jump and then having our dogs continue to take the off course tire jump rather than the turn to the table.

So, to make sure Bretta went to that jump, I TORE with her along the chute and out of the chute going too close to that jump before somewhat slamming to a stop with my feet and only jerking my shoulders abruptly to make the turn to the Table. Since both stopping suddenly, and jerking a turn when my dog is in midair makes her go to 100% WHAT IS HAPPENING MOM!!!!!!!!!!! and making her turn her head (drop her rear feet) to look at me............... Voila, we get the knocked bar.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

gotcha!


----------

